# How to remove a skip tooth chain?



## oldschool

I am wanting to remove the chain to be able to sand and paint the frame but not sure how to remove and replace the chain?  I have found the "master link" but nothing i am use to seeing.  Does anyone have experience with this?  thanks for your input.


----------



## Gordon

*master link*

Flex the chain so that the pins in the master link become closer together and pry off the side plate.


----------



## oldschool

Thanks I'll give it a try!


----------



## axsepul

You can also use a small flat tip screwdriver


----------



## mtnbikeman

Gordon said:


> *master link*
> 
> Flex the chain so that the pins in the master link become closer together and pry off the side plate.




Being new to this hobby I don't do anything without consulting the Cabe first. Something like removing a chain link made very easy from one sentence ( in a five year old thread ) of instructions just made my day.


----------



## bikiba

youtube always has something


----------



## PAValentine

I realize this is a very old thread. I came across while searching for something else......

But here is a GREAT tool for this, if you can find it, or something similar.
They are on Ebay from time to time.
It is a "SA-VU Chain puller"
The one I have had for probably 30 years I bought for motorcycle chain, it is 'Made in England'.
I just got through using mine to remove and replace my skiptooth chain in order to adjust my BB. Worked perfectly.
The tool at the top left of the page....
https://www.google.com/search?q=sa-...hXFhFQKHa-OC20QsAQIGw&biw=2196&bih=1329&dpr=2


----------



## bricycle

oldschool said:


> I am wanting to remove the chain to be able to sand and paint the frame but not sure how to remove and replace the chain?  I have found the "master link" but nothing i am use to seeing.  Does anyone have experience with this?  thanks for your input.




***WARNING** *if you have a pre-1912ish bike, it may have a "Block" style skip tooth chain. Two big differences over a roller chain:
1). pins may have "shoulders" so you cannot use a standard chain breaker
2). may or may *NOT *have a master link. These masters either had a screw and nut holding them together, or a screw that threaded into the back plate.


----------



## Harold (Pete) Allen

My 1899 has a screw and nut holding it together....I have been soaking it for weeks to try to get it apart.  I'm afraid to put too much pressure on it.


----------



## David Brown

Try using a electric soldering  gun on on it.Should help ,has worked for me.


----------



## frankster41

First loosen the chain then spray master link with penetrating oil then I take a small needle nose vise grips and lock it on the center of the master link side plate, flex the loose chain closer together and the side plate comes right off with the weight of the vice grips.


----------



## RustySprockets

frankster41 said:


> First loosen the chain then spray master link with penetrating oil then I take a small needle nose vise grips and lock it on the center of the master link side plate, flex the loose chain closer together and the side plate comes right off with the weight of the vice grips.




That's slick!


----------



## frankster41

RustySprockets said:


> That's slick!



Yeah you don't need any special stuff for that.


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## Rob G

Gordon said:


> *master link*
> 
> Flex the chain so that the pins in the master link become closer together and pry off the side plate.



This worked great! Thanks I had no idea what to do here. Broke the tip off my chain cracker in the process. Glad it broke the tool rather than the chain tho.


----------



## Rob G

rustjunkie said:


>



Thanks for posting this video. Worked great! I was at a loss. Never worked with this type of chain before.


----------



## piercer_99

amazing, you could 'hear it snap'.


----------



## Rob G

piercer_99 said:


> amazing, you could 'hear it snap'.
> 
> View attachment 977320



Oh that's funny. I have to look to see if mine says that. I didn't notice. It may be under about 50 years of dirty grease.


----------



## piercer_99

only if it is a Diamond chain.

If I may offer some unsolicited advice.

While you have your chain off, it would be an opportune time to service it.  Cleaning, rust removal, re-lubing, etc.   There are a few threads on many of the ways to do that, that folks here have done over the years.    

I just serviced the 1" pitch chain in my 1929 Westfield a couple of weeks ago, and it works like new.  (that is a bold statement as I wasn't alive in 1929 to know what new was like, but hey).

In my opinion, it would be well worth the time now, while you have it apart.


----------



## Miq




----------



## Balloonoob

rustjunkie said:


>



Dude just popped it with his finger? I couldn't even get mine with a small screwdriver. Don't wanna pry too hard it's my only skiptooth chain.  Btw great to see everyone on this 8 yr old thread.


----------



## OhioJones

frankster41 said:


> First loosen the chain then spray master link with penetrating oil then I take a small needle nose vise grips and lock it on the center of the master link side plate, flex the loose chain closer together and the side plate comes right off with the weight of the vice grips.




I know this is a bit old but I just wanted to say thanks for saving me some time. I had it off in less than three minutes. My bare foot caught the grips. Send you my medical expenses. >=] Thanks, again.


----------



## piercer_99

OhioJones said:


> I know this is a bit old but I just wanted to say thanks for saving me some time. I had it off in less than three minutes. My bare foot caught the grips. Send you my medical expenses. >=] Thanks, again.





perhaps....


----------

